# One I made that I am very proud of!



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Well the waiting is over on May 6, 2009 @ 12:31 pm we had a beautiful baby boy named Daniel Gerald Wiseman, my wife was having some blood pressure issues and we were in and out of hospitals and on bed rest and beyond when things got a little crazy and they decided to take the baby emrgency C section about a month early, he weighed 5 lb. 7.8 oz. and everyone is home now and doing fine! How cool, I am stoked, gotta start saving for another AyA 20 now! 



























Let's Hear them lungs!










Big Sister!









We could tell our 4 year old daughter was maybe a little concerned of all the picture taking and attention toward Daniel so I shot a few of her as well at the hospital room:
Jolie

















Going home! We were all whooped from a week in the hospital!


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Well............................. I have been accused of making every thing! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## GSLHonker (Sep 8, 2007)

Congrats!!! very cool. My little boy should be here in a few weeks cant wait!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice work caveman! My two kids were around 5 pounds at full term. I guess it is the troll gene :roll: .


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey......you're quite the handy man !!!  

Congrats to you and the Mrs. Pintler !!! 8)


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats. Very cool. 8)


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice work AP, congrats!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

At long last, a little stud colt. Congrats buddy. Big sister sure looks proud!

Guess you'll have another huntin partner. Don't blink, he'll be old enough to hunt next week... :shock:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

A future stick flipper..............Good Job!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats to you and ms. Sister looks happy to have a baby bother.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

That is only the roughed out block, now you have to put a good finish on him................... looks like you know what you are doing however, big sis sure looks like she can melt ice with that smile.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats! Those are some cute kids you have there.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

PROPS. to you and your wife and daughter, We have 2 babies of our own ones 46 and the other is 38, , Can say for sure! other than my wife! best 2 things that ever happened to me..


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Congratulations! I'm jealous.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

nice handy work...


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

That work was not done with his hand, there is a special tool adapter that you have to use to get quaility like this done.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> That work was not done with his hand


He would need _both_ hands, trust me.


----------

